# Help with toe bone spur



## jmkitchen (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm having a blonde moment ~ and yes I really am a blonde! Is there any code other than unlisted for this? 

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: LEFT 2ND TOE BONE SPUR. 

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: LEFT 2ND TOE BONE SPUR. 

OPERATION: RESECTION OF BONE SPUR, LEFT 2ND TOE MIDDLE 

PHALANX. 

INDICATIONS: This is a 78 year-old female with a history of pain and swelling directly over her 2nd toe distal interphalangeal joint. She complained of repetitive bouts of skin irritation. X-rays confirmed a spur and she is admitted for the procedure. 

OPERATIVE FINDINGS: A 1 x 1 cm bone spur was resected from the distal aspect of the middle phalanx. 

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE: .......... a small longitudinal incision was made directly over the distal interphalangeal joint of the affected toe. It was deepened to the subcutaneous tissue and the spur and extensor mechanism was identified. That was then carefully reflected in a lateral direction. The spur was encountered and debrided without difficulty........


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 19, 2010)

Look at 28124


----------



## jmkitchen (Aug 19, 2010)

28124 was actually my first thought but I was getting hung up on the plain english description: removes a portion of one of .... the bones .... Diseased or infected bone material is removed.   Wasn't sure this would apply to a spur.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 19, 2010)

But it is still a partial removal of bone so that is the code I would use.


----------

